# ARGC 9 wks pregnant. taking amoxycilin but will it raise my killer cells again



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi I have been having immune treatment for raised killer cells and so far i have had IVIG and Intrallipids. 


I have now got a water infection and i am 9 weeks pregnant.  I have beeen prescribed amoxycilin. but i am now worried that these antibiotics will raise my killer cell count again


any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry don't know enough about immune issues to be able to advise if amoxycillin would have any significant effect (can't think by what mechanism they would increase the count though   ) Personally I would speak to your immune consultant for advice. If you've already recently had IVIG though that will keep everything suppressed and unlikely a short 1 week course of amox will upset this.

Maz x


----------

